# 2010 Orbea Ordu for Sale.



## JJMattox (Nov 26, 2011)

Obea Ordu Frame and Fork 2010 model. 57cm BLACK - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

Ordu up for sale. 2010 model. Frame and Fork ONLY! Ridden about 500 miles. Brand new frame. 

Too many bikes. Gotta sell.


----------

